# Poll: How do your Store your Beans?



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

*How do your Store your Beans?*​
Sealed bag with one-way-valve2438.71%Airtight container2133.87%Fridge11.61%Freezer1320.97%Other (Grinder Hopper etc)34.84%


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

The coffee world seems to be divided on this issue.

There are those that consume within several weeks of roasting, storing their bean in bags with one-way-valves (due to degassing), those who store the beans in an airtight container, those who store their beans in the fridge and those who store them in the freezer.

Where and how do you store your beans?


----------



## christos_geo (Feb 9, 2016)

In bags with one way valves if to be used within 2-3 weeks after roasting, otherwise in the freezer with duct tape placed on the valve upon delivery. Thaw out at room temperature overnight before use.


----------



## joey24dirt (Jan 28, 2017)

Usually I use my 1kg within two weeks so just leave them in the bag they come in with the valve.

Possibly going to look into freezing though so I can have a better selection.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

7 days after degas placed in freezer with tape over valve, ground straight out freezer. Although contemplating a vacuum sealer to seal pre weighed doses for storage in freezer.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Please click the Poll to vote and leave messages below


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

leave for up to 10 days in bag unopened then seal the valve and freeze.


----------



## Rakesh (Jun 3, 2017)

jimbojohn55 said:


> leave for up to 10 days in bag unopened then seal the valve and freeze.


Do you allow to 'thaw' when you need to grind or just grind straight out the freezer?


----------



## MediumRoastSteam (Jul 7, 2015)

Just in case, the poll is not visible via TapaTalk. You have to go to the web version of the forum in order to view it.


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Thanks for organising this Glenn - about time there was another poll.

I've voted but could have responded in two ways: airtight container (AirScape) in the short term and then vacuum seal in the freezer for the longer term and stock management.


----------



## gcogger (May 18, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> Thanks for organising this Glenn - about time there was another poll.
> 
> I've voted but could have responded in two ways: airtight container (AirScape) in the short term and then vacuum seal in the freezer for the longer term and stock management.


Much the same for me - I couldn't decide what to vote! I keep beans that will be used within, say, 3-4 weeks, in bags with one way valves, and anything that will last longer than that goes in the freezer.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

Rakesh said:


> Do you allow to 'thaw' when you need to grind or just grind straight out the freezer?


Grind straight out of freezer - but I'm conscious of frozen beans attracting condensation from the air while they are still frozen, so I put them in the lens hood hoper and get the lid on quick.


----------



## lee1980 (Jul 25, 2017)

I started off getting 1kg bags but was never using fast enough, so now get a subscription from Roastery and they fit through letter box at home.

I wait until about 7-10 days after roasting before opening then add some to hopper for a few days say or all if weekend. Otherwise use one of these to store rest, meant to let gasses out to but push plunger down for less air in like. When i got mine it was cheaper!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00167XN14/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## adz313 (Apr 13, 2016)

I'm finding I generally store them in the freezer, post de-gassing (so freezing at about 7 days).

Means I can chop and change beans a bit more.


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Ive frozen in the past with the kilo bag they come in placed in a tuperware box.

Ive also stored them in my fridge.

What I now do and have been for some time is just puting the kilo bag into a tuperware box and keeping that in the pantry.


----------



## u2jewel (Aug 17, 2017)

I don't have the luxury of access to quality beans from the same neighborhood, let alone same town or even country.

So I freeze them as they are, in the one way valve bag.

Every time I open a new 500 g bag, I vacuum seal the remainder and leave that small batch in the fridge.

Imported roasted stuff can be ok, but iffy..

I usually go on a huge shopping spree of freshly roasted beans (about 5kg) every time I hop out of the current country of residence. And then freeze them as soon as possible when I get back home.

My roasting is no where near good enough (or is it the beans?) to give up professionally roasted coffee....


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I've found the perfect sized capsule for my 13.5g v60... 0


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

De-gas first then in freezer, then when opened vacuum seal back in freezer


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

rest in the bag they came in for 5-10days then when ready freeze, grind from frozen each time.

never had any issues with condensation, just chuck them straight in the hopper.


----------



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Stored for a week or so in the bags until mainly de gassed. I'll then pour them into my Kilner jars which I leave in the cupboard


----------



## IggyK (May 13, 2017)

Should you should leave the coffee in the bags to degass before putting in storage containers I use the Coffee Vac?

Sometimes I just open the bag and put the beans straight in the container not sure that right.

Only brewed so no drama









Cheers


----------



## Greydad (Feb 25, 2018)

So far am leaving in valved bags as delivered until ready to use then into a stainless steel airtight container which also has a one way CO2 valve - not sure how to answer poll as this option not covered?

Now finding that coffee consumption with Wifey so high that 200g bag lasts <week so have got lazy and left in grinder hopper. will revise this when we move to ordering kg bags src="%7B___base_url___%7D/uploads/emoticons/smile.png.386586528d215eb32622a010fd075179.png" alt=""></week>


----------



## ScottAllyn (Jan 24, 2018)

I keep them in the original valved bags for up to a week, then move them to [Vacu Vin Coffee Saver](https://www.amazon.com/Vacu-Vin-Coffee-Saver-Starter/dp/B000XR2GMK/) containers and pump the air out. Pop the seal, pull the lid, scoop out some beans, put the lid back on and pump the air out again... the beans seem to stay fresh plenty long. Admittedly, we usually go thru them pretty quickly, but we did put some freshly roasted beans into one of the Vacu Vin containers prior to taking 3 weeks off for Christmas / New Years; when we came back, they were still pretty reactive in the V60.


----------

